# Fish getting smaller



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

I have a 10 gal tank with 3 Chinese Algae eaters, 3 glowlight tetras, 1 Siamese algae eater and 1 betta.

All is well except that the 2 of the 3 chinese algae eaters seem to be shrinking. Is that possible? I feed the algae discs to the siamese algae eater, but the other 3 don't seem to be interested in that. Other than that they seem to be in good health.

The 3rd one seems to have changed color. Its head has become white, but the rest of it is normal.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

fishfish said:


> I have a 10 gal tank with 3 Chinese Algae eaters, 3 glowlight tetras, 1 Siamese algae eater and 1 betta.
> 
> All is well except that the 2 of the 3 chinese algae eaters seem to be shrinking. Is that possible? I feed the algae discs to the siamese algae eater, but the other 3 don't seem to be interested in that. Other than that they seem to be in good health.
> 
> The 3rd one seems to have changed color. Its head has become white, but the rest of it is normal.


You shouldn't have the Chinese Algae Eater in a 10 gallon tank, they grow up to 11" and get extremely aggressive when they age.


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

There seems to be different kinds. Someone told me that the kind I have gets 1.5 inches max. Actually as I said 2 of them seem to be shrinking. Not that I can complain, I just want to know why.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

fish can do that, they will adjust size based on food supply, it has been documented in large mouth bass in the wild.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

fishfish said:


> There seems to be different kinds. Someone told me that the kind I have gets 1.5 inches max. Actually as I said 2 of them seem to be shrinking. Not that I can complain, I just want to know why.


Chinese Algae Eater gets huge.

The only other similar fish, are the Flying Fox, False Siamese Algae Eater and the real Siamese Algae Eater... and they all reach 4" or a bit more. Just letting you know... It's a case of false advertising I guess.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tank is overstocked also.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Tank is overstocked also.


Agreed! You need at least a 20 gallon to keep the true SAE. The CAE shouldn't be in your tank at all. Plus you should get a couple more Neons to make them feel like a school.


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

I used to have 4 tetras, but one died. I am going to get 3 cardinals. My fish don't live long in any case. If they get too big they are going to the nearby lake 

I originally wanted mini ottos, but they seem hard to find.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't put aquarium fish into a lake. One it's illegal, two putting fish that are not from a certain place can wreck havac on the natural system.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

fishfish said:


> If they get too big they are going to the nearby lake


Hope you're not serious. 

Donate them to a LFS.


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

susankat said:


> Don't put aquarium fish into a lake. One it's illegal, two putting fish that are not from a certain place can wreck havac on the natural system.


What's LFS?
My cousin had them for a year and they haven't grown one bit. She has 6 with 5 goldfish in a 10 gal


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well thats what I call a fish haver and not a fish keeper. For one thing, fish don't grow to the size of the tank, the outside might quit growing but their internal organs keep growing causing a slow and painful death. Goldfish life span is about 20 years and if given the right conditions will grow to about a foot.

LFS; local fish store.

My advice if you don't want our advice and just want to hear that what you have is ok, your in the wrong place as you will not hear that here.


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

susankat said:


> My advice if you don't want our advice and just want to hear that what you have is ok, your in the wrong place as you will not hear that here.


I think if you can't handle a question you should not be moderating a forum. I tried to delete my account and did not find any option to do that. 

Please delete my account immediately.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

fishfish said:


> I think if you can't handle a question you should not be moderating a forum. I tried to delete my account and did not find any option to do that.
> 
> Please delete my account immediately.


Most forums don't have a "delete" option.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I understand the question alright. (Why are my fish getting smaller) 

Answer: Because they are getting poor quality care, ie living conditions, food etc.


----------

